# ai overprint + pantone -> druckfertige cmyk pdf ohne overprint



## robzhh (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe vom Grafiker eine fertige ai Datei bekommen für Briefpapier. Diese besitzt einen Überdruck sowie definierte Pantone Farben.
Um Druckkosten zu sparen, möchte ich daraus eine PDF für den Druckdienstleister erstellen, die ausschließlich CMYK Farben besitzt und in der der Überdruck bereits simuliert wurde. Leider habe ich nur wenig Ahnung von Illustrator und komme überhaupt nicht weiter.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß

robz


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2009)

Moin
Entweder änderst du die Farben manuell, nutzt die "Neu färben"-Funktion oder änderst (was ich grad nicht prüfen kann) einfach das Farbprofil.
Das Thema "Überdrucken" sollte beim Druck keine zusätzlichen Kosten verursachen.
Die *.pdf kannst du über "Speichern unter" auswählen.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,
und falls du nicht weißt wo du das Überdrucken einstellst gehst du in die "Grafikatributepalette".
Für Schwarz gibt es dann noch den Schwarz-Überdruckenfilter den du unter "Bearbeiten > Farben bearbeiten" findest. Beziehungsweise kannst du im Dialogfenster "Drucken" auch Schwarz überdrucken anwehlen dann werden alle schwarzen Objekte Überdruckt.
Aber hier mußt du aufpassen da alle Objekte die mit eienr Transparenz versehen sind funtioniert das nicht.

Gruß


----------

